# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Not blown away



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I guess I had some real high expectations. I'm used to smoking short stories, and I love them, but the classic was not as flavorful and started un...

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Not blown away


----------

